
Settling the Myth of Transparent HugePages for Databases - okket
https://www.percona.com/blog/2019/03/06/settling-the-myth-of-transparent-hugepages-for-databases/
======
LoriP
Certainly seems like a bit of a minefield. It's useful though to know that
there's a "non-invasive" option to try out HugePages (if that makes sense...)

